
Mathematics predicts a sixth mass extinction - knowThySelfx
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/09/170920182116.htm
======
pjdorrell
"Mathematics" does not predict a mass extinction. Someone has a theory which
predicts a mass extinction, and that theory has mathematics in it.

------
knowThySelfx
Yet another way to mass extinction. It seems to have become an obsession for
some.

